# Different types of metal jump wings.....



## eliminator (8 Oct 2006)

Here's a question for someone who really knows their stuff.... I collect CDN military badges and am wondering if I have al the variations of the metal candian jump wings? 

Here's what I have:

-Full-Sized w Red Leaf (three clutches)
-Full-Sized w White Leaf (three clutches)
-Half Sized w Red Leaf issued to other countries (two clutches) 
-Minature w Red Leaf
-Minature w White Leaf
-Those wierd secondary qual wings with red leaf that are apparently discontinued now (check pic)

I'm not sure if the secondary qual variation officially comes wit the white leaf. I've seen them around, but I heard that those members just "painted over" the red leaf blob as I am having a hard time finding one.  Also, not sure if they made the ones we issue to other countries with the white leaf.

So, am I missing anything? Not counting the pathfinder and rigger variations..

thanx


----------



## army outfitters (13 Nov 2006)

If you send me an email I will supply you with all the other wings you are missing as I have them in stock. www.armyoutfitters.ca


----------

